# cellpadding in nur einer spalte



## elgo (4. März 2002)

ich habe eine tabelle mit 3 spalten .. und will das der inhalt nur in der ersten spalte um einen gewissen wert (cellpadding="...") verschobe wird .. wenn ich's im <table cell... angebe wird es in alle 3 spalten angewendet

und in <td cell... funzt es auch nicht

hoffe auf hilfe 

mfg elgo


----------



## braindad (4. März 2002)

das problem ist über css zu lösen:


```
<td style="padding:10px;">
```
sollte eigentlich funzen.


----------



## elgo (4. März 2002)

vielen dank .. aber noch eine zusatzfragee

und zwar ist es auch möglich per css nur z.B. den linken rand zu vergrößern so zum b. *leftmargin="10"*


----------



## wartiger (4. März 2002)

hm?

padding-left:10px ?

*Das hier?*


----------



## braindad (5. März 2002)

yupp, das geht mit padding-left. würde das dann aber wie folgt machen, der vollständigkeit halber:

```
<td style="padding-top:5px; padding-right:5px; padding-bottom:5px; padding-left:10px;">
```
die reihenfolge ist jeweils egal. ich gehe aber immer von "top" als anfangspunkt aus und "arbeite" mich dann im uhrzeigersinn vorwärts. dann hab ichs immer einheitlich.


----------

